

Moving Codecademy to ES6, Webpack, and React - artursapek
http://artur.co/articles/moving-codecademy-to-es6-webpack-and-react/

======
rebelidealist
For the op: Was it difficult to figure out the Flux part?

~~~
artursapek
We're still figuring it out. We came up with our own pattern based on event
emitting. We're actually considering moving everything to reflux, or another
flux implementation.

Bonnie, an engineer on the team, did a talk about our implementation at React
conf:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM6wXoFTY3o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM6wXoFTY3o)

